
Ask HN: Why are blogs/companies not updating existing subscribers (for GDPR)? - thmslee
I&#x27;m subscribed to hundreds of email newsletters.<p>According to GDPR all those businesses&#x2F;blogs&#x2F;sites&#x2F;newsletters must ask for a new consent that I&#x27;m still fine with receiving marketing emails from them.<p>Mailchimp - e.g. puts it that way:
&quot;You still need your existing contacts to opt-in to your marketing permissions. The best way to do this is to send a consent campaign to each list affected by the GDPR.&quot;<p>So my question: Why don&#x27;t most businesses do not comply with that (so far)?
======
utkarsharma
Exisiting consent taking procedures would still hold true till the GDPR date.
So, All these website have to do is update their terms of use and privacy
policies before that date and they're safe. Since you've most probably agreed
to their terms once. And those terms say that they might update it from time-
to-time.

They would only be taking fresh consents from the signups and registrations
after May 25th

------
lkurusa
I see two possible reasons:

(1) People don’t know who is affected by the GDPR and who is not.

(2) There is still enough time to send a consent e-mail before the GDPR
becomes effective on May 25.

